# first tfo



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Question for any one with a 10 ft 5wt lefty kre pro series ii. When I put the ferrules together there is a 1/2" space between the lineup dots on every section put together, is this normal for this style of rod? This is my first to I have purchased which I bought online and had it shipped to me. Don't know what to expect with the tfo line up, all of my other rods are redington and redbone .


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm, my pro ii is a 9 ft 6 wt, but it doesn't have lineup dots. It's a good rod though. My first decent fly rod, and it's served me well.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

The rod ferrules don't slide what looks to me all the way down some of the unfinished blank is showing putting the line up dots apart from each other rather than close to each other.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely normal burt.... No worries.



It allows a perfectly tight fit up each time...over time they will slowly get closer & closer, and to the extreme...become loose. We're talkin' 10 years down the road... 


"Internal ferrules" are a beautiful thing.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

fallen513 said:


> Absolutely normal burt.... No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little trick .... get a small piece of candle wax and carry it in your vest ...each time you get ready to put your rod together rub the wax between your thumb and index finger till you get a film on your fingers then rub that onto the male end of the ferrule.....this lubes the ferrule during assembly and helps keep it snuggly in place .....and keeps them from getting stuck together......keep the ferrules clean and free from grit and your new rod will last many yrs.....I have quite a few rods that are getting pretty old 12-15yrs and the ferrules still fit together very nicely.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys wanted to make sure it was good to go and fish with it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

burt said:


> Thanks guys wanted to make sure it was good to go and fish with it.


Yeah, it should be. I've never fished a TFO, but I've read good things about them both here and on other forums. There is a TFO 1/2 weight rod I have wanted to try for a while, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Don't try to force it together, whatever you do. Getting sections unstuck can be not fun. I have been using the "rub the male ferrule on your nose" trick since this little episode, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

So far this rod is great not as whippy as I thought it would be, it has a decent amount of speed and a good back bone to it. I bought this rod to take on trips to wolf creek dam. One thing I am looking into is maybe trying royal wulff ambush line for a one hand spey casting, currently I have Rio gold in a 6 wt on it and the line is performing great. I also bought a tfo pro special rod reel and line for my father for Christmas to take to trips to wolf creek. I think he will like the rod because he has always had the old fiberglass rods, with less weight on his arm I think he would get back into it. Next project I have been eyeing is a redington dually switch rod. Thanks to all for your help and Happy Holidays.


----------

